# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Lenovo ThinkPad 10 (1st Gen) - 10.1" 12μήνες εγγύηση από Info-World και δώρο θήκη

## pas2007

SPECS
Atom Z3795 - 2 GB RAM Technology LPDDR3 SDRAM - 64 GB eMMC με USB υποδοχή
Γλώσσες Αγγλικά, Ελληνικά
DISPLAY Touchscreen
LCD Backlight Technology
LED backlight
TFT Technology
IPS
Diagonal Size 10.1 in
Diagonal Size (metric) 25.65 cm
Native Resolution 1920 x 1200
Image Aspect Ratio 16:10
Features
Accelerometer, Windows button, digital compass, gyroscope, lock display rotation function, magnetometer, reset switch
Color graphite black
Color Category black
Case Material aluminum
GENERAL
Operating System
Windows 10 Pro 32-bit Edition
Manufacturer Lenovo
PROCESSOR Clock Speed 1.59 GHz
Number of Cores Quad-Core
64-bit Computing Yes
Type Atom
Processor Number Z3795
Manufacturer Intel
MEMORY Max Supported Size 2 GB
COMMUNICATIONS
Wireless Protocol 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0
CAMERA
Features autofocus, rear camera with flash
NETWORKING  Data Link Protocol
Bluetooth 4.0, IEEE 802.11a, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11n
INPUT DEVICE
Type digital pen, digitizer
MULTIMEDIA Graphics Accelerator Intel HD Graphics
BATTERY
Technology lithium polymer
Capacity 33 Wh
HEADER Brand Lenovo Model 20C1
Localization English, GREEK
Installed Size
2 GB
GRAPHICS SYSTEM
Graphics Accelerator
Intel HD Graphics
DIGITAL CAMERA
Features
autofocus, rear camera with flash
AUDIO INPUT Type three microphones
GPS SYSTEM Navigation GPS receiver

                                                                                      ΤΙΜΗ 100€

Φωτογραφίες https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nuwwcqzxz...KqK8E0wwa?dl=0

----------

